# Genesis bow for youth?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have an 8 year old and a 10 year old and they have really enjoyed shooting the little $20 bow that I bought for them years ago. The accuracy leaves a lot to be desired as hitting a target of about 8 bales from 20' away is used from corner to corner, but they still love it. I thought that we would take a step up and it seems like Genesis is the natural choice so that both can use it. My experience with them is very limited in seeing scouts use them at scout camp. From the little looking I have done they are 20 lbs with no let off, which is a lot more than this bow likely is, but adds the option of a peep and a stabilizer. Any recommendations of what to avoid or look for? I see a few on KSL that seem decent at a decent discount from new and was leaning that direction. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got lots of experience with Genesis bows. I've got 14 of them, just like the one in my profile pic. They're great bows, for what they are. Their only real flaw is the cheap rest. It isn't adjustable and replacement is a pain because nobody carries replacement rests.

But if I was buying a bow for a kid, I'd look at a different Mathews youth model that allows adjustment to a higher draw weight. Kids develop so fast. Buy a Genesis and you'll be shopping for a new bow again next year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just went through the same thing with my 10 year old.
Look at the Genesis, ended up buying a Barnett-vortex.
20-45 lbs, 22-27 draw....
Same rest issues, so we put whisker biscuit on when we bought it..peep site too.

Looked at the Youth Diamond, HECK of a bow, BUT twice the money!

The other bow I would consider is the Bear apprentice,
There's one on KSL right now for $225,,fully set up, Very nice youth bow!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Twice the money, maybe Goofy, but definitely worth the investment. It is a bow that will take the child from age 8 all the way till they are an adult without having to buy a new bow every year or two... the problem with most youth bows is that they adjust on a "sliding scale" meaning, when you increase the draw length you - in most cases - increase the draw weight. The Infinite Edge can be set at 23" draw length and 70# weight or at 23" draw length at 22# without affecting it's ability to be tuned for accurate shooting. There is no other bow on the market that has the range and capability of the IE, and for that price you get a Hostage rest ($45 value), an ultralight quick detatch quiver ($50 value), and a basic Apex Gear 3 pin sight ($15 value), with a loop and peep installed... $400 divided over the next 7-8 years is pretty cheap to have a bow that can shoot spots competitively or kill elk and deer.

Compare to: Genesis $170 - no accessories, 20# weight limit, no draw length...
Mathews yth models - $299 bare bow starting price, sliding scale mentioned
PSE youth models, more limited weight and draw length options, $279 
starting price.
Hoyt Ruckus - 40 or 50# peak weights, smaller DL range, ~$300 bow only
Vortex by Barnett - first compound bow from company, -$200 range, not 
very tuneable at 1" draw length adjustments...
Bear Apprentice - very basic package ~$300 with a sliding draw 
length/weight scale as mentioned... only goes to 50# or so...

I've been through them all, though some are nice bows, they simply can't offer the same level of adjustability as the Diamond.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the deal TUA,
The vortex, brand new, retail $165, My spotsmens discout, GOT IT FOR $148!

Had the new biscut already, Comes with arrows PLUS I cut some old ones down..

OUT THE DOOR at sportsmens ware house in Provo, sighted in, everything..$180!

Perfect bow for 2 years for the kid, When he turn 12, and able to hunt big game,
We'll go with the Diamond, Brand new and ready to hunt deer!

But until then , the kid can take the vortex and hunt/shoot/whatever, every day
at the ranch, and I wont worry too much about it getting beat up ..............


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys have some great points! Thanks for the info!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I teach a PE class at my high school where we use the genesis bows...with all the wear and tear these high school kids put on them, they have held up really well and even though the 20 pound draw weight is really light, all of my kids have seem to really enjoy shooting them. The plus with such a low draw weight is that you can really focus on teaching some correct shooting principles and focus on their form. I also like the idea of teaching kids to shoot without releases and peep sights...

...I think a lot of your decision making depends on your kids and what level of interest they have and what their future intentions are.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I got the Barnett Vortex for my daughter for Christmas from Cabelas. She absolutely LOVES it! She sleeps with it by her bed. After Christmas, we took it back to the store and they set it up and adjusted it for her - both the draw length and the weight. The package came with a rest, sight, and three arrows. We get her another hand full of arrows and she has been doing great with it. Once we got it tuned to her, she is keeping 80% of her arrows in the target at 20 yards. I designed a target for her, and then we built it together which was a ton of fun as well. The bow has been perfect for her though, and will grow with her. It is set at about 27 pounds right now, but can go up to 45. And the draw length can be adjusted quite a bit as well. I'm not a real archery guy myself (but might get into it more now that she is interested) but we have been absolutely pleased with this bow.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Go with the Diamond. Great bow, reliable, extremely adjustable. Started my wife on one. No regrets.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Here's the deal TUA, The vortex, brand new, retail $165, My spotsmens discout, GOT IT FOR $148! Had the new biscut already, Comes with arrows PLUS I cut some old ones down..OUT THE DOOR at sportsmens ware house in Provo, sighted in, everything..$180! Perfect bow for 2 years for the kid, When he turn 12, and able to hunt big game, We'll go with the Diamond, Brand new and ready to hunt deer!
> But until then , the kid can take the vortex and hunt/shoot/whatever, every day
> at the ranch, and I wont worry too much about it getting beat up ..............


Sorry Goofy, I didn't realize you were the one looking for something for their kid... are you giving your "discout" to everyone who comes looking? And you proved my point, thank you again, the bow you bought cost you an extra $148+ that you could have put into a Diamond now and could have put into arrows and a good trigger in a couple months...

OP, another good option is the PSE Discovery2 bow, which has similar specs to the Genesis bow for a similar price. Sorry you had to deal with a difference of opinion between Goofy and I, he's kinda sore about our last online chat. Good luck getting a bow (or two) for your kids. It's a really fun sport and can be a lifetime of enjoyment.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with most of the other comments on here--look at something else beside the Genesis. Of course, if you can find one for really cheap you could always give it a shot.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

the mission rally looks like a pretty good starter bow for a kid. long axle to axle 37" good for stable shooting. The bow would be a good target bow with its generous brace height and deflexed riser. Deflexed risers are great for NOT torquing the bow! 22-30 inch draw adjustment in 1/2" draw increments. Draw weight 26-70 lbs, ibo up to 300 fps.

What else can you ask for in a do all everything entry level kids bow they can actually compete with. Id dare say its probably the best do it all bow out.

have a look
http://missionarchery.com/product/rally/


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought my then 8 year old a Diamond Razor Edge a couple of years back. Great bow. It has been replaced by the Infinite Edge(even more adjustable). I think they are hard to beat and they won't out grow it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

After kicking this around for about ten months I finally pulled the trigger!


goofy elk said:


> The other bow I would consider is the Bear apprentice


 Goofy called it, I shoot a Bear and really like it, so I was somewhat biased for quality and a really good value. Cabela's had it on sale/clearance for $249 plus $70 Cabela's bucks plus $45 off coupon and grandma just sent him his Christmas money, made it a pretty easy decision. I just couldn't go for the Diamond price range for an 11-year old. Thanks again for the input gentlemen!


----------

